# Dodge Minivan Transmission



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

well they got you in a tight spot now huh, you probably towed it in. It's a heck of a lot easier to throw a rebuilt in there than to take it apart and fix it... 

My sis' car blew a head gasket, and they wanted to drop a new engine in it.... it's just easier for them, but not always cheaper for you...

craigslist.com might help you out.. what are they gonna charge you?


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

The original tranni was $1800.00. Covered by extended warranty. The Extended warranty is over and so is the warranty on the rebuild. The guy says that he'll do me a favor at 1320.00 I talked to another Trans shop that said that his warranty is two years. I'd have still been covered if I was smart enough to go with him. Ahhh, the intelligence of 20/20 hind-sight!


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How many miles have you put on the rebuilt tran?


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

About 20,000


----------

